# No Remote Detected, TPMS failure



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Need some help here. My car is only 3 days old and the "service tire monitor system light" has popped up on the dic display for no apparent reason and is stuck on. I have checked all the tire pressures and they are spot on. Another issue, is that the dic display says "no remote detected" when I try to start the car. The car has keyless start and neither of the 2 remotes are working anymore. When I say the are not working, I mean not working at all. I have to manually use the keys to unlock the car and insert the key into the transmitter slot just to get the car to start. The dealer is closed because of the holiday weekend so I will have to wait until tomorrow to get the car looked at. Any one have any ides on what's going on? I almost forgot to mention, last night I manually locked my car up and woke up to find it in the driveway with all the doors unlocked and the trunk popped open. I'm not at all happy about the car deciding to open itself up to the neighborhood without my permission!:question:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Maybe the calendar is off on the radio and your Cruze thinks it's Halloween instead of labor day...

I guess your best option is back to the dealer....let us know what happens. So far my keyless hasn't acted up...knock on wood!


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

Do you have the spare tire? If so you might check the pressure there as well, that may explain the TPMS light not going off.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Maybe the calendar is off on the radio and your Cruze thinks it's Halloween instead of labor day...
> 
> I guess your best option is back to the dealer....let us know what happens. So far my keyless hasn't acted up...knock on wood!


 I had onstar do a diagnostic and everything checked out ok. So it looks like I'll be heading to the dealer tomorrow. Other than my electrical system being possessed in some way, I LOVE the car!  



Spyder said:


> Do you have the spare tire? If so you might check the pressure there as well, that may explain the TPMS light not going off.


 If the spare had one I would. :th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

*Update: Problems fixed*

So, it took a couple days but the dealer managed to finally track down the actual cause of all the problems. I'm not going to list all the steps it took them to get to the fix (since it is 2 pages long), but in case anyone ends up having the issues I did I want to post the fix. This is the last part of page 2: FOLLOWED FLOW CHART USING DOC # 2536169 - WHILE CHECKING CIRCUITS 3272,3274,3275 AND 3273 PER FLOW CHART - FOUND OPEN IN CIRCUIT 3273 - FOUND NEC TO PARTIAL RR HEADLINER TO TRACE CIRCUIT FROM REMOTE CONTROL DOOR LOCK RECIEVER TO BODY CONTROL MODULE - FOUND OPEN BETWEEN CONNECTOR X200 AND X210 - INSPECTED CONNECTOR X210 AND FOUND TERMINAL 2 CIRCUIT 3273 BENT OVER AND CONNECTION NOT SEATED. NEC TO REPAIR TERMINAL AND RESECURE CONNECTION RETEST OK Well, there it is. The service manager showed me the high res pics that were taken throughout the process, and let me tell ya.. someone must be getting their ass chewed pretty bad right about now. (16 hours of labor) On another note, I was so happy to get my car back, I got home.. drank a 6-pack and installed my K&N intake. The mod's have officially begun! :th_coolio:


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow 16hrs..I wonder if this was a build quality issue as the Cruze keeps build up it's popularity and they're getting them out the door as fast as they can now?

Slow down GM..Quality over quantity:2cents:


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> Wow 16hrs..I wonder if this was a build quality issue as the Cruze keeps build up it's popularity and they're getting them out the door as fast as they can now?
> 
> Slow down GM..Quality over quantity:2cents:


If I had to guess, you hit it on the nail.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

If this was an intermittent problem, GM could have missed it or it not shown up. This problem COULD have manifested in transit, and from what I hear on the 2012 update thread, they get hauled all over the country before being delivered....

I say this because if the problem was in a connector, that could go back to the harness builder or the person or machine that actually plugged the connectors together.

I work at a testing facility that all we do is test connectors, relays and PDC's for automotive...and we do a LOT for GM. We run vibration, mechanical shock, all sorts of temperature/humidity extreme environmental testing, etc....And we do this to ensure our connectors will maintain a good solid connection. Most of our testing is monitored throughout, so intermittant "glitches" can be caught.

Electrical problems can be a real PITA, and hopefully Andy, you can now enjoy your ride...

How do you like the K&N, by the way? I am about to order one for mine once I sell the Injen...


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> If this was an intermittent problem, GM could have missed it or it not shown up. This problem COULD have manifested in transit, and from what I hear on the 2012 update thread, they get hauled all over the country before being delivered....
> 
> I say this because if the problem was in a connector, that could go back to the harness builder or the person or machine that actually plugged the connectors together.
> 
> ...


The K&N is great, you can really hear the air sucking in even with the windows up. I've noticed the car has a bit more pep in it's step, and aesthetically it looks pretty **** cool. As others have said, the filter is massive, and in general I couldn't possibly be more pleased. So, the sound is top notch, the increase in hp is noticeable, and the fit is perfect. There ya have it! While your catching up on the K&N upgrade I think I'l catch up on the tint one. :1poke:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> The K&N is great, you can really hear the air sucking in even with the windows up. I've noticed the car has a bit more pep in it's step, and aesthetically it looks pretty **** cool. As others have said, the filter is massive, and in general I couldn't possibly be more pleased. So, the sound is top notch, the increase in hp is noticeable, and the fit is perfect. There ya have it! While your catching up on the K&N upgrade I think I'l catch up on the tint one. :1poke:


 
Sweet....just read you're at the shop..


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Sweet....just read you're at the shop..


Only thing they won't do is the lights... boo.. they said the have to order a different film that is guarenteed to withstand rocks. What did your shop use?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Only thing they won't do is the lights... boo.. they said the have to order a different film that is guarenteed to withstand rocks. What did your shop use?


 
They used a 16mil film of some sort....that's all I know. This is my first experience with any sort of tint.

I just told them to use something to match the headlight tint level close to the 35% of the windows and rear glass. I'm not sure it's 35%, it doesn't look as dark as the rest, but I like it.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> They used a 16mil film of some sort....that's all I know. This is my first experience with any sort of tint.
> 
> I just told them to use something to match the headlight tint level close to the 35% of the windows and rear glass. I'm not sure it's 35%, it doesn't look as dark as the rest, but I like it.


Looks like there's no way around it with this guy. He said he will only install film that can be backed with a lifetime warranty. You got the warranty, so I'm guessing it's the good stuff.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Looks like there's no way around it with this guy. He said he will only install film that can be backed with a lifetime warranty. You got the warranty, so I'm guessing it's the good stuff.


Yeah, the 16mil film on the headlights is twice the 8mil protective film I had them put on the fenders (behind the wheels) and RS side panels this week. Figured I'd better do something since I cannot get splash guards!


----------



## gabi (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Andy, could you help me please?
I have a 2012 hatchback cruze LTZ and since last Sunday I am facing the same problems. When parked in front of my house I cannot open/turn on my car with the remotes but when I push the car 20 meters away the car turns on normally. Could you send me a copy of the complete procedure your Chevrolet distributor gave you when they fixed you car so I will send it to Brasilian Chevrolet to explain it happening to me but it also happened to other chevy cruze cars worlwide. Thanks and regards. Gabriela


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gabi, 

You can also contact your Customer Care team in Brazil at 0800 702 4200. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## gabi (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm having the same intermittent problem(remotes does not work -both with new batteries) with my 2012 hatchback LTZ. It happened twice: one in front of my house and another at the supermarket lot. Any suggestion?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

There is no way GM will ever pay 16.0 hours labor for a wiring repair. 2.5 hour is the max. Anything above that takes an act of congress to get paid, and you know how congress is.:banghead:


----------



## Wayneis40ish (Jun 10, 2014)

*Hello...*



Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> So, it took a couple days but the dealer managed to finally track down the actual cause of all the problems. I'm not going to list all the steps it took them to get to the fix (since it is 2 pages long), but in case anyone ends up having the issues I did I want to post the fix. This is the last part of page 2: FOLLOWED FLOW CHART USING DOC # 2536169 - WHILE CHECKING CIRCUITS 3272,3274,3275 AND 3273 PER FLOW CHART - FOUND OPEN IN CIRCUIT 3273 - FOUND NEC TO PARTIAL RR HEADLINER TO TRACE CIRCUIT FROM REMOTE CONTROL DOOR LOCK RECIEVER TO BODY CONTROL MODULE - FOUND OPEN BETWEEN CONNECTOR X200 AND X210 - INSPECTED CONNECTOR X210 AND FOUND TERMINAL 2 CIRCUIT 3273 BENT OVER AND CONNECTION NOT SEATED. NEC TO REPAIR TERMINAL AND RESECURE CONNECTION RETEST OK Well, there it is. The service manager showed me the high res pics that were taken throughout the process, and let me tell ya.. someone must be getting their ass chewed pretty bad right about now. (16 hours of labor) On another note, I was so happy to get my car back, I got home.. drank a 6-pack and installed my K&N intake. The mod's have officially begun! :th_coolio:


Do you have pics?


----------

